# Writing Forums Wallpapers



## RGS

I recently got a little bored, just sitting around chilling, and needed something to occupy my idle hands and brain. So I came up with some Writing Forums wallpapers.

Since @sigmadog is the designer of the logo and he was kind enough to send me a large original, I made a few wallpapers last night. All of these are in widescreen 16:9 ratio, which is what most people are running these days. This ratio includes these resolutions:

1024×576
1152×648 
1280×720 
1366×768
1600×900
1920×1080
2560×1440
3840×2160

If anyone wants one in 4:3 ratio (1024x768, et al), or any other resolution, just let me know. And of course, I can mix-n-match, so if someone wants, for example, the glossy two-tone with the page curl, I can do that. The sky's the limit.

Note that the file names all end in "-169" to designate the 16:9 screen ratio.

Here's what I have thus far. Click for the (MUCH) larger image. Depending on your browser, you can right-click to Save Image, or Set As Wallpaper, or whatever your system accommodates.


----------



## D. L. Keur

RGS said:


> I recently got a little bored, just sitting around chilling, and needed something to occupy my idle hands and brain. So I came up with some Writing Forums wallpapers.
> 
> Since @sigmadog is the designer of the logo and he was kind enough to send me a large original, I made a few wallpapers last night. All of these are in widescreen 16:9 ratio, which is what most people are running these days. This ratio includes these resolutions:
> 
> 1024×576
> 1152×648
> 1280×720
> 1366×768
> 1600×900
> 1920×1080
> 2560×1440
> 3840×2160
> 
> If anyone wants one in 4:3 ratio (1024x768, et al), or any other resolution, just let me know. And of course, I can mix-n-match, so if someone wants, for example, the glossy two-tone with the page curl, I can do that. The sky's the limit.
> 
> Note that the file names all end in "-169" to designate the 16:9 screen ratio.


Nice, but ...er ...shouldn't you be writing?  [snickering]


----------



## RGS

D. L. Keur said:


> Nice, but ...er ...shouldn't you be writing?  [snickering]


Nope. I'm "between novels."


----------



## D. L. Keur

RGS said:


> Nope. I'm "between novels."


No such thing, babe.


----------



## RGS

I have a few more ready.


----------



## Mark Twain't

Stop it, I keep changing my mind!


----------



## RGS

For some reason, this one wouldn't show above:


----------



## Foxee

I just downloaded the leather one and put it on my desktop. Gorgeous, I love it. Thank you!!!


----------



## Mark Twain't

Foxee said:


> I just downloaded the leather one and put it on my desktop. Gorgeous, I love it. Thank you!!!


I've put that one on my Scrivener desktop.


----------



## RGS

I had an idea earlier. If any of you want a version of the curled desktop with text from your own writing, let me know.


----------



## RGS




----------



## RGS




----------



## DailyLunatic

RGS said:


> If anyone wants one in 4:3 ratio (1024x768, et al), or any other resolution, just let me know. And of course, I can mix-n-match, so if someone wants, for example, the glossy two-tone with the page curl, I can do that. The sky's the limit.



Have you made any in Portrait orientation?  The Star Wars scroll might look good on one.

-sterling


----------



## RGS

DailyLunatic said:


> Have you made any in Portrait orientation?  The Star Wars scroll might look good on one.
> 
> -sterling


Not so far. Most people seem to be running a 16:9 widescreen ratio these days, but I can make whatever resolution you like upon request.


----------



## DailyLunatic

RGS said:


> Not so far. Most people seem to be running a 16:9 widescreen ratio these days, but I can make whatever resolution you like upon request.


Thank you, but I wouldn't want to trouble you.  I run a dual monitor system with both vertical and horizontal.  I like to write in vertical as it gives more of a 'written to page' feel, and I can look back over the last bit without scrolling.

Thanks for offer, though.

-sterling


----------



## RGS

DailyLunatic said:


> Thank you, but I wouldn't want to trouble you.  I run a dual monitor system with both vertical and horizontal.  I like to write in vertical as it gives more of a 'written to page' feel, and I can look back over the last bit without scrolling.
> 
> Thanks for offer, though.
> 
> -sterling


What resolution are you running on the vertical one?


----------



## DailyLunatic

RGS said:


> What resolution are you running on the vertical one?


Identical monitors.  Horizontal 1920x1080, & Vertical 1080x1920.

...and thank you, again.

-sterling


----------



## RGS

Here you go:


----------

